# DROP DEAD RDA



## Cor (7/7/18)

Just found these pics and it seems something is comeing that might just be amazing....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yas786 (8/7/18)

YouTube video is up as well 



Quite a long video but has both TVC and heathen talking about their new collaboration. 

Looks interesting for sure but not into dual coil setups, more single coil. Even though this will do both but like the og dead rabbit, I didn’t find a single coil set up all that great. The DR SQ was much better single coil rda. 

I’ve also heard that there is a dead rabbit rta being developed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (8/7/18)

This does have me interested. Looking for a dual coil BF RDA and think I will hold out until more is known about this one. Thanks for the info.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (8/7/18)

Yas786 said:


> YouTube video is up as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer a big fat single coil in my wabbit 24mm ime still strugeling with the sq it just aint poping as yet eaven after a month of testing but i would love the DD to complete the set.

And on the drop i never liked it and doubt i would ever like it imho its way overated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gifgat (8/7/18)

The drop is still on my list to try ,the dead rabbit is a winner for me , cant wait to try this!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

Heathen is back and was doing a live Q&A on the Drop Dead ..... and the upcoming RTA looks very promising , link below :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (4/8/18)

I had the pleasure of trying one out today.

Flavour chaser for certain, incredible flavour - better than the drop and the rabbit. However it's WAY more restricted than the dead rabbit. It's not for wide open airflow guys at all.

Definitely a must buy if you like flavour and air restriction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (4/8/18)

Spyro said:


> I have the pleasure of trying one out today.
> 
> Flavour chaser for certain, incredible flavour - better than the drop and the rabbit. However it's WAY more restricted than the dead rabbit. It's not for wide open airflow guys at all.
> 
> Definitely a must buy if you like flavour and air restriction.


Think i need to do a review

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (4/8/18)

Id like to see a head to head comparison between the old deadrabbit and the drop/deadrabbit. as it looks like a dead rabbit with a facelift to me, there are nearly no features(accept the shitty airflow, and even the drop has more airflow than this dropped rabbit) from the drop in there its made by hellvape and looks like the old hellvape(dead rabbit) barring some styling choices. Am i wrong and if so why?


----------



## Cor (5/8/18)

Any vendor reading this please pm me so i can buy one lol i cant find stock anywhere.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/8/18)

Cor said:


> Any vendor reading this please pm me so i can buy one lol i cant find stock anywhere.



Blck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (5/8/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Blck


Thanx @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/8/18)

Held one of these in my hands yesterday. The airflow does look very restricted and I am not sure if the benefits of using multiple air holes will come through after being deflected by the top cap. Was a stunning specimen in gunmetal with a red drip tip. Still looking for some objective reviews before I replace the Drop which I am pretty happy with.

Regards


----------



## Cor (5/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Held one of these in my hands yesterday. The airflow does look very restricted and I am not sure if the benefits of using multiple air holes will come through after being deflected by the top cap. Was a stunning specimen in gunmetal with a red drip tip. Still looking for some objective reviews before I replace the Drop which I am pretty happy with.
> 
> Regards


Ime ordering one tomorw and should do the review in the week and then resell the rda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (5/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Held one of these in my hands yesterday. The airflow does look very restricted and I am not sure if the benefits of using multiple air holes will come through after being deflected by the top cap. Was a stunning specimen in gunmetal with a red drip tip. Still looking for some objective reviews before I replace the Drop which I am pretty happy with.
> 
> Regards




It's got phenomenal flavour. But the airflow is like setting your drop to half airflow. Not sure if that will be easy to get used to.


----------



## Spyro (5/8/18)

Cor said:


> Ime ordering one tomorw and should do the review in the week and then resell the rda.


Dibs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

